# Error during make bzImage

## ttsai

hiya

I was trying to install stage3-x86-uclibc-2006.1 on a via epia m10k base board but ran into an error when building kernel. after i issue 'make bzImage' I got the following error. Can anyone give me some hint how to solve this problem?

Thanks in advance for your help

ttsai

(chroot) orion linux # make bzImage

scripts/split-include include/linux/autoconf.h include/config

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=c3-2 -fno-unit-at-a-time   -DKBUILD_BASENAME=main -c -o init/main.o init/main.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/wait.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/asm/byteorder.h:14: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/asm/byteorder.h:30: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/asm/byteorder.h:65,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/wait.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:160: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:173: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:186: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:200: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/prefetch.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/list.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/wait.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/asm/processor.h:75: error: array type has incomplete element type

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/fs.h:322,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp_fs_i.h:26: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp_fs_i.h:27: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[5u]'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp_mount.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp_fs_sb.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/fs.h:733,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:24: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:25: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:26: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:27: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:28: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:29: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[]'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:37: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:38: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:39: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:40: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:41: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:42: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:43: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[]'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:137: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:138: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[255u]'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/linux/ncp.h:174: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

make: *** [init/main.o] Error 1

(chroot) orion linux #

(chroot) orion linux #

----------

## thestick

why are you using a 2.4 kernel?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel problem, so moved here.

----------

## wynn

```
/usr/src/linux-2.4.32/include/asm/processor.h:75: error: array type has incomplete element type
```

The file it's looking at depends on the setting of the symlink include/asm: with a EPIA-M10000 I suspect it is set to asm-i386.

It is hard to see what it is complaining about, there is

```
extern struct tss_struct init_tss[NR_CPUS]
```

on line 75 and, in struct tss_struct there is

```
    329 struct tss_struct {

    353         unsigned long   io_bitmap[IO_BITMAP_SIZE+1];
```

NR_CPUS is set from CONFIG_NR_CPUS, a kernel configuration setting and IO_BITMAP_SIZE is defined as 32 for the i386.

However, you seem to be running from a LiveCD/Minimal CD which, if it is 2006.1, will have gcc-4.1.1 and the gentoo-sources-2.4.32-r7 ebuild warns

```
 * Be warned !! >=sys-devel/gcc-4.0.0 isn't supported with linux-2.4!

 * Either switch to another gcc-version (via gcc-config) or use a

 * newer kernel that supports gcc-4.

 * Also be aware that bugreports about gcc-4 not working

 * with linux-2.4 based ebuilds will be closed as INVALID!
```

and /usr/src/linux-2.4.32-gentoo-r7/Documentation/Changes says

```
The next paragraph applies to users of x86 CPUs, but not necessarily to users of other CPUs.

The recommended compiler for the kernel is gcc 2.95.x (x >= 3), and it should be used when you need absolute stability. You may use gcc 3.0.x instead if you wish, although it may cause problems. Later versions of gcc have not received much testing for Linux kernel compilation, and there are almost certainly bugs (mainly, but not exclusively, in the kernel) that

will need to be fixed in order to use these compilers.
```

gcc-2.95.x is masked by profile so, to use it, you'd have to install a really old (2004.1?) Gentoo. The only compiler other than 4.1.1 is really only 3.4.6-r2 though you may be able to get 3.3.6-r1. Both of these are way ahead of the 3.0.x which they mention so, even if you managed to get past this compilation error, you would very probably end up with an unstable kernel (inexplicable bugs and segfaults).

----------

## ttsai

Thanks a lot for the help 

I switched to 2005.1 profile and tried compile the 2.6 kernel. It works without problem.  

ttsai

----------

## GNUtoo

please add [solved] to your post

----------

